# Chagrin was nice to me today!



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, while walking around the river, I talked to about 15 people and no one had been having any luck. My buddy and I found a new secluded honey hole. In an hour and a half, he went 3/5 and I went 1/2 but the one I caught was a pig! it was a personal best and I'm having it mounted.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Forgot to give the stats. Weighed in at 12.6lbs and measured 31 1/4 inches

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Beautiful fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

great fish!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Chag was on fire today. Tight lines!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand was too we got 5 yesterday ten today

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Great catch. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

nice fish....I fished the chagrin on sat. afternoon....got a couple of bumps but, no takes.....


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats again man! That is one hell of a nice catch! Sorry we didn't hook up on Sunday. Got 2 suckers and a 28" hen on the holy water


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on your personal best steelie........................


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Doan brook 4/6


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Where is that?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Runs into lake by gordon park. Fish off mlk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice fish man!! please post a pic of the moun t when you get it!! congrats!


----------

